# nasa & wala sa



## Qcumber

*1) Matagal na akong nasa blog ko.*
"I have been on my blog for a long time."

*2) Matagal na akong wala sa blog ko.*
"It's been a long time since I have been on my blog."

The other day I found this on the net.

*3) Matagal na akong hindi nasa-blog.*
"It's been a long time since I have been on the blog."

Is sentence no. 3 correct? If it is, what is *nasa*-?


----------



## BriTexan

Qcumber said:


> *1) Matagal na akong nasa blog ko.*
> "I have been on my blog for a long time."
> 
> *2) Matagal na akong wala sa blog ko.*
> "It's been a long time since I have been on my blog."
> 
> The other day I found this on the net.
> 
> *3) Matagal na akong hindi nasa-blog.*
> "It's been a long time since I have been on the blog."
> 
> Is sentence no. 3 correct? If it is, what is *nasa*-?


 

Sentence #2: It's been a long time that I have not been on my blog.

Wala = (negative) means _nothing, none_ or could also be _not_.
Hindi = (negative) No
Nasa = means _in the _or _on the, with ___ 
e.g. ...nasa bahay (...in the house) or ...nasa mesa(...on the table.), Nasa kanya (It's with him.)

Sentence # 3: (I think it's grammatically incorrect) It should be: _"Matagal na akong wala sa blog."_

Hope that helps.


----------



## Qcumber

BriTexan said:


> Sentence #2: It's been a long time that I have not been on my blog. [...] Sentence # 3: (I think it's grammatically incorrect) It should be: _"Matagal na akong wala sa blog."_


 
"It's been a long time since I have been on my blog."
English sentence no. 2 is negative despite the absence of *not*. It's idiomatic. We don't use the negation in this type of sentence. Besides the conjunction is *since*, again idiomatic in this sentence.  

Thanks for your opinion about Tagalog sentence no. 3.


----------



## BriTexan

Ooops!... Sorry for that. I misread them. At a glance, I read translation 1 & 2 as same, but still not an excuse.  Correction noted. Thanks.


----------

